# How do you use your RCI Points?



## 123tmp (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!

Other than looking for RCI Exchanges, I am hoping to be educated on how the experts make use of the points.

Looking for creative ways to use the RCI points before they expire. I have about 80k points. So far, the option of cashing seem to be best path? but then, there is a limit on how much I can in any given year.

Thanks ... Paul


----------



## ampaholic (Jan 17, 2012)

I usually use "extra" points in the points partner program for hotel stays or rental cars.
You can also "save" them with RCI for another year.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 17, 2012)

Last year, I used some points for the RCI prepaid credit card, but they have since removed that option.  

I plan on using some for rental cars or hotels, but only if it's a good redemption rate.

For timeshare exchanges, there are several situations where RCI Points works out as a better deal than RCI Weeks:

1) For smaller units, especially in places like NYC (where you can't get a big unit anyway).
2) For stays less a week (sometimes).  Watch out for housekeeping fees, though.  Often a full week in RCI Weeks is "cheaper".
3) For inventory that you can't find in RCI Weeks.  Each has unique inventory, and some things are easier to find in one or the other.
4) For discounted RCI Weeks inventory within 30 days.  Not everything comes through at 7500 or 9000 points, but a lot does.  That can often be cheaper than booking through RCI Weeks.


----------



## 123tmp (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for sharing your experience. I appreciate it very much

Sincerely ... Paul


----------



## hajjah (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm canceling my points membership when it expires in April.  I was just able to book a flight to MCO using 25,000 points.  The cost was around $56.00 including the $25.00 fee.  I'm now left with 2,800 points, which will be difficult to use.  I am now looking for a one-two night stay within in hour's drive from home.  If I cannot find one, I'll let the 2,800 go to slush.  I think I did pretty well getting rid of the points.  I'm simply no longer a happy camper with RCI after 15 years.  I was also able to book two week's vacation with a spacebank in my weeks account from 2010.  I am leaving only one point.

I just bought a cheap unit from the TUG Marketplace that exchanges with II.  Now, I'm happy!


----------



## Fitts (Jan 26, 2012)

*How to Use Points that Expire Soon*

I called RCI and was told that I have to have 25,000 points or more to book a hotel through the points program. How do you find a 2-3 night stay at a resort for 2800? 

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums - DeniseM Moderator]

I no longer own at a Points resort. 

What does the previous writer mean about points going to "slush"? Does that mean just wasted/unable to use? 

There's a lot I don't understand about points as I was never able to use what I had. 
Thank!


----------



## hajjah (Jan 27, 2012)

I think that if I'm unable to use my remaining 2800 points by April, I will simply close the account with them remaining.  I should not have said they would go to slush.  I have seen a few units for a one day stay @1,500 points.  If the drive isn't too far, I might do a one night stay just to get rid of the points.  I hope this has clarified my previous post.


----------



## momeason (Jan 29, 2012)

hajjah said:


> I'm canceling my points membership when it expires in April.  I was just able to book a flight to MCO using 25,000 points.  The cost was around $56.00 including the $25.00 fee.  I'm now left with 2,800 points, which will be difficult to use.  I am now looking for a one-two night stay within in hour's drive from home.  If I cannot find one, I'll let the 2,800 go to slush.  I think I did pretty well getting rid of the points.  I'm simply no longer a happy camper with RCI after 15 years.  I was also able to book two week's vacation with a spacebank in my weeks account from 2010.  I am leaving only one point.
> 
> I just bought a cheap unit from the TUG Marketplace that exchanges with II.  Now, I'm happy!



When I originally researched the RCI points system in 2007, it seemed like it would not work well. "Resorts" were popping up in some unlikely placing just to sell RCI points. I wondered about how it was going to work since the owners of these points in out of the way locations were never going to go to their resort. It seemed it would just make the demand for the good resorts higher. I decided to take a wait and see approach. It seems that no one is happy with RCI points. I would like a cheap in to RCI to try it out. I am an II resort owner and would like a shot at RCI last minute deals, but it doesn't seem RCI points are the way to go.


----------

